# Wholesale blanks



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a wholesale t-shirt company in California called "All Star"? I was talking to a guy and he said that he got shirts from that shop. I can't find any information. 

Please let me know
Thank you.


----------

